# Concerned slot car enthusiast



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Lately there has been a lot of discussion on the survival of our hobby . There are a lot of dooms day advocates . This has been going on since the slot cars died off back in the 70's . still , here we are . True , you don't see them in mainstream America as you did back then , but we're still here .

I think the hobby is what we make it . Dash has now entered the cottage industry with it's new chassis thru limited dealers . Hopefully , they will have a good product . They had excellent bodies and I hope they replace the lost molds . 

We have a good cottage industry base for our hobby . There are parts being made to fit almost any chassis and enough of them to keep the hobby alive thru my lifetime . Eventually , these little industries are going to have to organize and improve the marketing of their products . I go to slot car shows and see vendors selling their wares that I've never heard of . So , the works being done behind the scenes to keep our hobby alive product wise . Where does it become apparent in the eyes of Mainstream America . Most people don't even know what a slot car is .

We ( the hobby enthusiasts ) need to step up a notch and promote our hobby. I know , everyone says that . They even think that they do promote it. But how ? By showing up at a once a month at a race? Working endless hours on our cars and tracks ? Or ---- do we do it by recruiting new racers / enthusiasts ? ( You don't have to be a racer to be involved in this hobby ) .

We , the old timers , say that the younger crowd is only interested in video games or their cell phones . I agree it's an epidemic but there are more younger enthusiasts than we are led to believe here . They are mostly generated in the commercial track environment . Why ? We , again the old timers , have let this hobby become an adult hobby . Let it slip down the slippery slope , out of the sight of mainstream America . I remember in the 1960's , there was a slot car track in almost every town in my eastern Ohio area. By the mid 70's they all died out almost to the point of no return . The people that climbed back up that slippery slope and resurrected the hobby then have all died off . Now it's our turn .

I've been to races that I'd never dream of taking a kid into . First off , some and certainly not all slot car tracks , are geared around long necked bottles . Fine for an adult atmosphere but not for a child atmosphere . And , there's the lanquage and the joke issues . I've heard more F-Bombs and foul mouthed talk than I heard working hard core construction . Not a child atmosphere . 

Sooooooo , are we really , truly , HONESTLY promoting our hobby ? Have we went to "mainstream America " with our hobby ? Have we set up a small track at the local car cruise , hobby shop , school fair , church youth group , YMCA , local Boy Scout troop and many many more venues out there to let people know what Slot Cars are ?

Now before everyone gets cranked up , let me say that I don't want to come across as knowing all of the answers . I don't . If I did , I wouldn't be banging this post out .This is only my observation . This is the visual I get when we duscuss the reasons why some think our hobby is dying . It really isn't . BUT , it is very ill . It's not terminal yet . BUT , ahuh , again , left unattended it will be dead . Probably not in my lifetime but maybe in that childs lifetime that we are failing to introduce our hobby to .

Now , as in all soap box rants , there are hard , cold facts . The facts here are that IMHO , for every 10 people ( not just children or youths ) we will only be able to interest 1 that will really enjoy and participate in the hobby . 

Now I know that I will see a lot of discussion here on this posting . That's good , it's making you think . Making us all aware that there's a lot we can do . But what would be better is that if WE all went out there and PROMOTED our hobby now . Working and being an enthusiast is more than working on our cars and tracks . It's working on our survival as well . So as Ben Bailey says : Are You In ?

This subject cannot be discussed enough .

Thx for your ear .

Gonzo


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Gonzo - you're right to be cautiously optimistic. It is possible to get youngsters involved. And although video games and cellphones are a big part of modern life, other things do get a look in _*as well*_.

Our club - on the south coast of England - has been very successful over the past four years in getting young racers involved. There's nothing special about the area where we are based and we've done nothing that any other club elsewhere couldn't do.

I used to post videos of our local club races in the events section of this forum, but I haven't for a while. So this is the video of our latest event, which gives you a flavour:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Soon, most of us will own 3D printers. You won't buy the parts, you'll make them, using open source schema that you download. The entire community will contribute.

Every body style will be available. If not, you'll get a model, scan it in, and 3D print the body.

Custom chassis will be everywhere, as people will create their own designs and make them freely available.

Need a part? Print it!

Young people are FLOCKING to Maker's Fairs nowadays. Imagine their delight when they realize than can make miniature cars that they can then race.

I'm hugely optimistic. Like Frank sang, "The best is yet to come".


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I always thought that having a minimum set of tweaks to the cars was the best way to keep people interested. The formula that always worked back home was stock chassis, double-flanged rims, slip on spec tires. You could get a newb racing his own gear for under $30. Show them a few tips and pretty soon they get the hang of it. Use the same chassis for a few different classes and just swap the bod and it gets even better.

Nothing is a bigger turn-off, in my opinion anyway, than finding out you need Brand X car and then you need to change everything on it to race-spec to match some dumbass set of rules that a bunch of guys in some other state decided was a good idea. What?

You expect a newbie to do all that - and then when they are still a second off pace because you forgot about the voodoo part, and the cursed chicken bones, and the toe of newt . . . well, you probably aren't going to hook them on the hobby.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You CAN get the kids involved in the hobby! Racing to the Future is in it's 6 year and we see 300-1000 kids per event across the state of Kentucky. We start our Fall Regional program Nov. 7th this year and the website has been clicking away with 5000+ hit per week from the students interested in the program. I recommend doing this kind of thing to everyone in the slot-hobby. We run an old version of "run what you brung" making sure everyone knows the limiter we use is power. 22 Volts/1 AMP per lane (we drag race). We also impose a 1-5/16" width rule and a 6" length rule. Anything else is open so long as the power packs can push it and it poses no hazard to the track or participants. This program is very rewarding for me. I've had kids come to me and talk about going into engineering schools after they graduate, in part due to what they got to learn building their cars. You can check out more about Racing to the Future Here:

www.kystlp-racingtothefuture.com

-Paul


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonzo
I agree with your assessment of the atmosphere at some races. We have had some problems with that here. Also I have seen some of our club members that act like they don't want any kids or new people around...they enjoy their little kingdom and hoarding their stash. If they do let a newbie in it's just so they can have fresh meat to pound during a race and yell at when they are marshaling. Also I have seen some intentional misdirection on advice concerning tuning and upgrade parts. I have personally brought in 6 people to our group in the last 3 years and to a person they say 'no thanks, life's too short to put up with that'.

These people don't realize they are slitting their own throat because before long there won't be anyone left to 'play' with if there is a hobby left at all.

Granted there are only a couple in our group like this but it only takes 1 or 2 out of 10 to mess the whole thing up.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE:Concerned slot car enthusiast*

I'm one of those people who foresees the demise of the slot car hobby and have posted such on other forums and Groups. Having worked in a school for 28 years and been an auto racing announcer for 39 years, I can tell you from experience that the future for auto racing in general is dim. 

Real auto racing is in trouble because the age groups in the stands are 40 years and up, or 12 and down! I have seen a steady decline of teenagers and twenty-somethings at local tracks for many years. Today's teens don't care about much beyond electronics and their own little world. I've watched this evolve over years of dealing with kids from 10 years old to graduating (or quitting) High School.

Having said that, I DON'T see the end of the road coming for at least another 20 years, or when we are too infirm to race or are dead! We can use that time to cry in our soup, or we can enjoy our hobby!

If there IS to be a future for racing, we adults have to make it happen. From my observations, we have to catch 'em young, because when they become "pre-teens" they are slipping off into "other things" (as we well know from our own experience.) We have to make it easy and fun because today's society is convenience driven and failure is not allowed.

But there's "Joker in the deck." What will racing look like in the future? Can we even imagine where it will be with technology advancing so quickly? Will slot cars evolve into tiny R/C racers which are computer controlled with kids racing them from a hand held device? Changing lanes and adjusting the chassis set up as they race? 

Will our hobby pass US by? Will we eventually be sitting around the old folk's home talking about the good old days when you raced with a simple controller instead of a touch pad or a headset? Who knows?

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for the threadjack, but has anyone tried to make a slotcar part with a 3-D printer? Ive seen some items made, and the detail level wouldn't be up to snuff for bodies, but to carve out a replacement chassis frame....maybe! 

As Don S says, those are the future. Even now, the 3D printers are your best bet for rapid prototyping, surpassing even resin casting in terms of what you can do. That's going to help keep the hobby alive, but really the BEST way is to spread the word ourselves. One of the things Ive bought for my 2 nieces was a slotcar track and got them some cars. I even went so far as to cast and decorate a few of my resin bodies (back when I was casting) just for them. I made sure they knew that those cars were made from scratch based on what they might like and I picked out their favorite colors. They LOVE them, and my brother in law still pulls out the track and races with them even 8 years later. Ive gotten few friends over my place too and set up a 'drunk driver' type of game where when you wreck, you take a shot. Not kid friendly but DAMN fun!


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm hoping this 3-D printing stuff will bring a lot to our hobby. Here is a shot of a 3-D printed Wedge Late Model chassis in 1/24th scale. If this is available now at $26, I can't wait to see what we might be able to get in a couple of years?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I am involved in both model railroading and slot cars. Both hobbies are suffering from old age. However, model railroading is constantly improving with technology. The trains are increasingly more detailed and accurate. No one is struggling to reproduce the motors that were used in the 60's, because today's motors are so much better. They are powerful, silent, and take little current. The electronics inside the trains have digital decoders with sound and light effects. The throttles are wireless. You can even use an Iphone or Ipad to control the train. It seems that slot car technology is not keeping up. I know that racing is the main draw for adults, but there used to be some creative things in the sets to attract interest. Speed-Shifter, Speed Steer, Blazing Brakes, and Cateyes come to mind.

Mike Cook


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Mike that trains have evolved with new technology over the past couple of decades. There was a guy posting here on HT regarding large scale digital slot cars, but he came and went. I'd love to be able to get HO into the digital age, have the ability to control multiple cars on a single lane, be able to change lanes, actually drive into a pit, etc. 

The problems I foresee are speed and voltage requirements. I'm all for realistic operation, and H0 isn't exactly conducive to that. Ho cars (even T Jets) are just too fast for tight lane changes, the possible problem of multiple cars making a lane change in a follow the leader condition exist, and then there's the track design problem itself. Lane changes at the present speed of H0 cars means a lane change would have to be on a 15" straight. Bouncing over rail to make that lane change is another issue.

While the concept looks great in print, I don't know if there would be enough of a following to make it worthwhile. Unless a company like Tomy got on board with the concept, the lack of track compatibility would mean a whole new track system and most of us wouldn't want to shell out the dough to make the switch. Having more than one track in one's slot room is a luxury most of us don't have. 

As far as the future of slotting, it's looking pretty dim. I was able to sort of get my kids involved, but track issues (my own fault) made for a less than stellar experience. Since I'm a train guy too, I mixed the two together. L&J track is fussy, a lot of the track I have has high rail problems. Scenery meant no real racing, so we did mostly last man standing type running. That track came down (thanks to a Wii system) and the remaining table was so small I could never get a good track plan together. Since we were recently planning a move, what was left of my table came down last month, so now I have nothing to even test drive a car on. 

Sadly, I also don't see the hobby lasting much longer. Maybe another 20 years, and then nothing. PShoe has a great program for students, and I'd love to see it go nationwide as it may be the hobby's only saving grace! Most kids today only care about video games, cell phones, and the like. I'm afraid the digital age is killing yet another victim.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't see digital coming to slot cars in the near future or ever . We can't even count on TOMY too be here tomorrow . 

The tooling costs for HO digital would be astronomical . I understand they have it in other scales but the tooling would still need to be made . $$$$$$$$ on a product for a hobby that is not PROMOTED . 

It's sad .

Gonzo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*slot chassis?*



TeamMadMarsupial said:


> I'm hoping this 3-D printing stuff will bring a lot to our hobby. Here is a shot of a 3-D printed Wedge Late Model chassis in 1/24th scale. If this is available now at $26, I can't wait to see what we might be able to get in a couple of years?


is that a slot car chassis in 1/24 scale?
or a model car chassis?
have you tried converting a model chassis to racing product?
I understand the 3_D printing is supposed to be a of superior material, but I don't know that something "printed" can match the strength of steel, brass or aluminum yet.
yes, I do look forward to technology that will help promote and support our hobby and I do indeed hope the costs can be realistic.
I just don't know if the product will be able to withstand Honda driving one through sheetrock and surviving.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This may be something that will help bridge the gap between digital & physical slot car racing: http:// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vei3oklO53Q

These folks have not put this particular game out. They keep saying it is "coming soon". They have a game available now it is called HTR it is a really neat game. It has a track editor that I have used for my own layouts. It helps because you can make laps before you even start to layout track you can adjust the spots you do not like. It is really cool to because you can share your tracks & they hold a contest every week for the best track. But the new version looks far & way much more detailed. That I know of this is only available on mobile devices.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE:Concerned slot car entusiast*

Now THAT's a neat game! Depending on what computer stuff you need to run it, I want one of those!

I have the TRAINZ Simulator program because I'm also a Model Railroader. It appears to be very similar to the slot car game on the Utube video. You can build layouts and run trains, download new models and even change to day or night operations and rain and fog.

The problem I have with TRAINZ is the same that I foresee for the slot car thing. You get so wrapped up in the computer simulation that you tend to stop doing REAL Model Railroading. I haven't worked on a real train layout in over two years because I can build one and run it in TRAINZ in a couple of days!

Will such a simulation be good for sending people TO slot car racing, or taking them AWAY from slot car racing? Every advance in technology is "a two edged sword." There is always a good side and a bad side.

Just a thought on my part, because I tend to think "outside the box.":freak:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

It will be avaiable on smart phones and tablets. That I know of not for pc. Just go to your app store & put in slot cars that is where you can get the slot car trainer app too. That is a really good one that times your real world cars and counts laps although to do more than one lane you need more than phone or tablet.

I have the htr game, not the htr plus (in the video). 

Being optimistic I hope games like these will draw people to real slot cars not away. I also think it is cool that people that know how do to make games. Choose to make them about slot cars. This company also makes a cool r/c racing game & a helicopter game. Both of these are fun games too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I could probably write for days on this subject but...

In my opinion, the biggest shortcoming of HO racing is, and always has been, the lack of a truly high quality track system that is affordable and mass produced on the scale of Tomy, Tyco (in it's heyday), Aurora (ditto) or Lifelike.

Untreated/untuned plastic track is terrible. It takes a lot of time and effort to get a semi-smooth plastic track. We all know this.

There is a thread I started a few years ago asking why HO track could not be more like 1/43 or 1/32 track.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=287392

Those plastic track systems are pretty smooth and the design of the rail lends itself to being a consistant height. If HO had a track system like that, it would be more attractive to those first being introduced into the hobby. How many get turned off early because a car constantly deslots due to bad joints or bad rail connections?

Without a high quality plastic track system, it is a tough sell to get new people involved if they see the amount of work it takes to get a track running well. This ain't the 1960s and mechanical things can't compete with whiz-bang technology gadgets for most kids today.

Sell a high quality track and a simple to work on, "runs great out of the box" slot car (which in my opinion would be the Tyco HP-7) and you have a shot of keeping those who decide to give the hobby a chance.

Joe


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have never had much problems with my Tomy/AFX track. That is why I have been using it since it first came out in 1986. I still have two 1989 Thunderloop Thriller sets in their original boxes that I purchased at K-Mart. I even had my niece and nephew racing on it a few times. They loved it so much that I gave them a set for Christmas.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonzo, thought provoking thread and I agree it can’t be discussed enough. Thank you. While you needed to point out a few somewhat negative aspects of the situation I think the overall feel was quite positive in that it addressed some key areas relating to keeping slots alive. Let’s face it, with iPads, Wii’s etc slots has much to contend with where new participation is concerned.

Guys, it’s not impossible to keep things alive and thriving. It just takes effort in 2013 that wasn’t required back in the 70s. The 70s didn’t have to contend with the alternatives that kids have now. Have a look at the hardcore devotees here at HT and their effort is paying off. Woodcote, brilliant mix of oldies and youngins and not a single youngin looking like they would rather be doing something else. Your formula is working. Paul, I had a look around the KY site..... perfect for those looking to get into the gig. Your attendance figures are huge and reflect the effort of yourself and others.

To my way of thinking one thing is for sure. If you want to bring kids to the hobby you have to take it to their level because they can’t come up to adult expectations. They’ll stack the cars repeatedly, they’ll accidentally drop them...... they’ll accidentally drop the replacement tyre you hand them or simply won’t be able to get it onto the wheel. They’re kids and that’s what kids do. Give them time and give them all the patience you can muster... let them make the dumb mistakes to learn from them. Drop the bad language..... kids that aren’t accustomed to it will shy away immediately. Kid’s that are accustomed to it shouldn't be.

Vansmack2 has the right idea....... give ‘em as Christmas gifts to the younger generations. I will add though that I think part of the gift includes helping get them going and full support until they can do it all themselves.

For the “doomsdayers”, the grim reaper hasn’t arrived yet....... he hasn’t even got out of his seat. It just requires a larger effort on our part to keep him there.

Slot on,
Michael.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE:Concerned slot car enthusiast*

I know that I often come off as a "gloom and doom" type, but after 28 years in a school and 39 years announcing auto races, I have seen the age 12 to 25 group almost vanish from both real and model car racing. Today's "pre-teens" and "twenty somethings" seem far more interested in trendy electronics than cars of any size.

That's not good for our hobbies, it's not just slot cars that are in trouble.
My theory is that once the Baby Boomers stop participating or die off, the "traditional" hobbies will go into a steep decline that will take years to bottom out.

BUT WAIT A MOMENT! That means we have at least twenty more years to enjoy our hobbies and make changes to their future! Kids don't stay "pre-teens" or "twenty somethings" forever. Don't you think that they might "discover" our hobbies once they have kids of their own?

And what about advancing technologies? Yes, computer simulations and games are our enemy, but what about other computer based technologies? With the steadily declining costs of 3D printing technology, might not today's kids start building models again? With their computer knowledge, they could make their own slot cars and bodies and renew interest in the hobby!

Yeah, things look bleak, but we ain't dead yet!

Stumpy Stone in Ahia


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Keep influencing them with slot cars one child at a time.

Wayne (Bolton's Speed Shop) :thumbsup:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/picture.php?albumid=1635&pictureid=48959


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

For racers, the hobby is healthy if they have 20 racers and race regularly. Racing is a very self regulating endeavor. If you have too many entrants it takes too long with too much marshaling, off track time,late hours for evening races and you will see a decline in attendance at the next event. Also keeping a club together for a long period of time-- years, is a very tricky thing. Besides the problems mentioned already you also have personality conflicts, control issues,deals gone bad,arguements, something said that causes conflicts,varying wants for race classes and the normal death,illness,moving,changing life situations etc. Its amazing that clubs last as long as some do. Appreciate it if you have it-- support it, have a thick skin and let stuff go. After all if YOU profess to love racing and YOU do not support the racing-- It will go Away and you will wonder why. Look in the mirror its your fault!!

What ho racing needs is a televised Million dollar race. After all, most kids don't believe its real unless they see it on tv. I think recruiting people for the racing side of the hobby is more about finding COMPETITIVE individuals than anything else, but that also comes with its own problem set. The future of HO racing is more about what we make of it in our own area. To affect it nationally is more about the Tomy, Lifelike choices as to promote and create a racing program for kids or adults or both. With out that going forward, the days are truly numbered.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well put Bob!

Leo


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

It seems that a lot of people kids and adults alike never heard of slot cars. I have told people about my hobby and they don't know anything about it. When I show them my track and they race on it they become very interested in it. I tthink if there were advertisements on tv or something like that, matbe then the interest in this hobby will grow. After all most people love cars and aolt of people love racing.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

For the money that AutoWorld pays in NHRA licensing fees, I'd think that every NHRA broadcast could include a stinkin' 30-second spot showing the AW drag race sets. It seems like a win-win situation to me as a way of getting more kids interested in drag racing in general. I would also think that every NHRA venue would include a tent with a drag slot track set up as another money maker. Can you imagine the thrill of a kid racing against their favorite driver?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky with the Racing to the Future program. We set up with dozens of other activities, including some very impressive video game competitions set up by Microsoft and Dell. Funny thing is, they have to go bring the students to their area constantly. And where to they find the kids…over at the slot car track! We set up for 4-5 hours at the events and we have lines, 3 deep waiting for their chance to race. We've been covered by local news crews and papers, even made the front page of the local events section of the Lexington Herald Leader. We hold the kids attention longer and almost all of them wind up getting into the state events. The largest age group is the middle school students (6-8 grades) with elementary students a close second. The high school group grows every year. And girls are jumping in at an increasing rate the last two years. 

It's no small effort. I have a team of 3 guys for the regional events and the crew expands to 8 for the state event. Now we are setting up at science fairs and summer camps. I probably spend about 1200+ hours, promoting, getting sponsors and running event per year. But the results are well worth it. Keep simple and make it available. The kids will "discover" something new and maybe we can keep the hobby around for another 50 years.

-Paul


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> I would also think that every NHRA venue would include a tent with a drag slot track set up as another money maker. Can you imagine the thrill of a kid racing against their favorite driver?


I couldn't agree more. Drag racers are accessible. That is one of the selling points. You can wander through the pits and meet the drivers up close. I am not sure if they have time to run slots, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.

How about racing against a retired (Legends) driver? 

Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Re- AW Drag Sets in 1:1 Drag pits to promote.
Just something to ponder, and I don't know what the current rules are for individual tracks.... but some Dragstrips don't allow children under a certain age in the pits.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I think they are talking about a National evemt. Were they have a manufacturer midway showing off their wares.

I have not been to a dragstrip that didn't allow minors in the pits accompanied with or by an adult.

Granted I can count the # of different tracks I've raced at on my fingers. I can at least keep my shoes on.

On the starting line or staging areas they were not allowed.

Oh in case anyone was wondering I think the # is 9 different tracks raced on. But I am starting to get forgetful. :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

To add to that big $ race idea neorules had. Have charity races on tv from celebs to race drivers even sports figures. Racing against each other or in a team format. 

I saw an idea on an Truck race broadcast. It was a Kart race with I believe 4 people on a team. Anyway the team that completed the most laps put X amount of dollars towards the charity of their choice. But here is the kicker, other teams could purchase laps to put towards putting another team laps down. So the teams race for a couple of hours. Then they get their total laps. Then they find out who paid to put them laps down & how many laps the other teams bought. Then the team's total are tallied to figure out the winner. With the lap down money pool also going to the winning team's charity. Or maybe it was just one charity that is benefitting from the event. I cannot remember which way it was.

I would think this would work great for slot cars!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

paying to put competitors laps down !!!!
Hendrick and Roush would salivate!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

gonegonzo said:


> Lately there has been a lot of discussion on the survival of our hobby . There are a lot of dooms day advocates . This has been going on since the slot cars died off back in the 70's . still , here we are . True , you don't see them in mainstream America as you did back then , but we're still here .
> 
> I think the hobby is what we make it . Dash has now entered the cottage industry with it's new chassis thru limited dealers . Hopefully , they will have a good product . They had excellent bodies and I hope they replace the lost molds .
> 
> ...



Well I for one have done my part for the hobby. I started racing at a hobby store in the spring of 1997. It lasted until the spring of 1999. Was there every week. The tables for the track went to my brother's house where I laid a new track on it and held a race on the IHOC circut in March of 2000. Later in 2000 I went 1/32 car racing for about 4 months. In 2001 the track went to a another hobby store until 2006. I was the race director and we ran every Thursday. Sometimes on Saturday. In 2006 the track came to my home in Michigan and races were held until 2011. The last two races I had 2 people show up.

I 2009 I built a portable road course and took it to the 2009 Autofest/Cavalcade of Wheels. The 2011 Cavalcade of Wheels, 2012 Cavalcade of Wheels, and the March 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show. While at these events with the road course I'm asked, "How much to run cars on it?" I say, "Nothing." Then I'm asked "Why?" I say, "To promote the hobby." Most of the folks running on the road course said they remember slot cars from when they were young and didn't know they were still being made. The kids loved them. You could see the excitement in there faces. Now this did translate into sales for Jeff from MotorCityToyz because I was with him At the 09', 11', and 12' events. People did buy sets and cars from him. At the 2011 Cavalcade of Wheels he sold out of AW Drag Strips. Jeff donated the track for my road course and has given me numerous cars. Thank you.

It's been a busy past 15 years for me. Except for the last 2 years at my house. I haven't held a race since 2011. The guys that use to race here have found other things to do. One guy has become a National Pistol Shooting Champ, another has been building guitars and selling them, the younger guys have grown and gotten cars and a new world of freedom. The others have moved onto other things. I would have 8 to 10 guys here. And we raced once a month and would alternate between each other's tracks. I do test, tune, and work on my projects at my home. My track is here to stay.

I'm sorry, but my opinion is that the core of this hobby is between the ages of 70 to 40. There are some 30 and 20 somethings, but not many. Kids today love slot cars but there is so much they have to choose from and their attention is easily diverted to other interest. I think the hobby will continue to decline, but will never completely go away.

This hobby will never enjoy the attention it recieved in the 1960's and 1970's. Think about the Ford Aurora Grand National. Look at the money Aurora and Ford put into it. Now think how much that is in today's dollars. TOMY, LIFE-LIKE, and AUTOWORLD won't put that kind of money into promoting the hobby. We do have the web, but will people take the time to look. 

At the 2009 Autofest/Cavalcade of Wheels I sponsored a Custom Slot Car Contest. I paid for the trophies and had help from Jeff Clemence and Slot Car Johnnie judging the cars. I've had fun but it's been alot of work. I need a break. 

The pictures below are from some of the events. The first one is the 2009 Autofest/Cavalcade of Wheels with Slot Car Johnnie and Jeff c. from MotorCityToyz, the second on is from the 2012 Cavalcade of Wheels with Tony K. from Autoworld and his friend. Tony is one of the top guys that decides what car bodies are put into production. At the 2009 event he asked me what would be some good cars to make and I showed him four, of the four the GT40 Thunderjet is the only one to be produced. The 3rd picture is from the 2012 event and was the Saturday before the March Midwest Show. Jeff C, Tom S, and Bob B. 

I've met Tom Lowe at these and other events in the past and been fortunate to talk to him. I showed him my custom NASCAR 69' Daytona Chargers one year and he informed me that they were working on releasing their own version. That was in 2004. 

It's been fun and I have more stories of my 15 years in the hobby. But I have to close for now. 

Randy.
Randy.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Randy , 

I commend you for your efforts . For those that participated in your racing program , they obviously wasn't part of the 1 out of 10 group or it could be that they needed a hiatus to establish personal goals . One thing for sure , it was your dedication and promotion skills that brought them to the hobby . It could be that you'll get that phone call asking when the races will again start . I hope so . 

True , you have a proven track record for those years of promotion . You deserve a break . But , don't let it stop there . Take a break , breathe , relax , rejuvenate and then , with all that your enthusiasm will allow , rekindle your passions and start promoting again . There are more people out there that are awaiting the experience of our hobby . Just remember in the back of your mind , If you can get 1 out of 10 of the recruits to be genuinely interested in slot car racing , you have done well above average . 

Now , if we all that claim to be slot car enthusiasts would contribute what you have contributed , think of the exposure our hobby would have had . I , myself consider myself to be a promoter to the hobby . I know that I put a lot of time into it . But , if I look at myself honestly , I too , the creator of this thought provoking post , has a lot of make up work to do . 

It's true I have , as everyone else has , many interests and other responsibilities to see thru to exist in this life . But when we devote the time we spend our hobby , let's all try to take some of that time to plan and CARRY OUT that niche that will promote it for future existence .

Gonzo


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

*RE: Concerned slot car enthusiast*

Valiant efforts are to be commended and getting the manufacturers on TV to expose the hobby further is a good idea. There is, of course, the other side of the coin.

Most of the people I have met in the slot car hobby don't care what happens to it after they are gone. As common sense reasoning, this is hard to fault. After all, "we can't take it with us" so why care after we're dead?

The model railroading hobby has been discussing and worrying about the demise of that hobby for over ten years. The NMRA, the major Model Railroading organization, has made large and expensive efforts to stir up interest, as have other smaller national groups, local clubs, and train show promoters. So far to no avail.

Now, model railroading is far bigger, and better organized than slot car racing, with far more manufacturers and bigger manufacturers. At one time there were over three million year around, active model railroaders. Today that number is said to be just over 750,000. As large as model railroading is, that hobby is not immune to decline. 

Like slot cars, age is a major problem, but trains just aren't seen as much as they used to be, so they are even less in the public eye than cars, especially for kids! And one thing no one wants to talk about in "saving" model railroading is costs. 

A common H or HO scale diesel locomotive is over $100. each these days, mostly due to the technologies of Direct Command Control and On Board Sound. If you're 16, do you buy a single locomotive or a hand held electronic device that does much more?

Nobody wants to talk about the economy either, but it is heavily felt when you have to chose between paying bills and buying hobby items today. 

To keep these hobbies going, may be out of our hands, the problems are many and complex. But if we just give up without a fight, what does that say about us in the hobby? They can take my slot cars when they pry the controller from my cold, dead hand.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

gonegonzo said:


> Randy ,
> 
> I commend you for your efforts . For those that participated in your racing program , they obviously wasn't part of the 1 out of 10 group or it could be that they needed a hiatus to establish personal goals . One thing for sure , it was your dedication and promotion skills that brought them to the hobby . It could be that you'll get that phone call asking when the races will again start . I hope so .
> 
> ...


Thank you,

When I started racing in 1997 I joined a group of guys that had been racing for awhile. Three of them have tracks at their homes. Later at the second place another guy started racing and he has a track at home also. I joined just to race and that was it. But I started going to shows. It's been fun. 

We've done alot to generate interest, but sadly it never grew to more than 15 racers at the peak. About half were kids. They've grown up and moved on.

Here's some pictures of my track. Cass County HO Raceway. And food I'd cook for the racers.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pass the rotisserie please!


----------



## 1/4Warrior (Nov 2, 2013)

My story and opinion don't flame me. I had afx slots when i was a kid in the 7o's and loved them, and only stopped racing them when i started working on my dads car which is my real life drag car i still own and race today. I didnt even know that ho slotcars were still around until this summer when i saw them at e-town in the pits on display, and i bought the aw legends set. I have a 14 year opld son and 12 yer old, and neither shows any interest in my slots or even going with me to the real life 'strip. They both have many intrests but slot cars bores them they tell me  i even bought them their own cars a funny car and dragster but they could care less. So what does this tell me about the young generation? Also i work with alot of guys and some are car guys and i hpoed some might be intrested in maybe gettin together over some beers and doing some slot drag racin but they show no intrest either. So what is this tellin me i think that slot cars are doomed and the peeps who are hear on this site are probly the only enthusists there are left


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

Our club has worked with our UK slot car manufacturer - Scalextric - to run a Micro Scalextric championship in the school holidays. The HO Micro brand has been seen as a mere step up to Scalextric main 1/32 range, but we've certainly been well supported.

Our aim of getting local press coverage and new racers via local hobby stores and Scalextric's social media is only now starting to bear fruit - the main thing we did in the past 18 months was to have a lot of fun and for some new faces winning races and taking home some cool end-of-season prizes:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*interest*



1/4Warrior said:


> My story and opinion don't flame me. I had afx slots when i was a kid in the 7o's and loved them, and only stopped racing them when i started working on my dads car which is my real life drag car i still own and race today. I didnt even know that ho slotcars were still around until this summer when i saw them at e-town in the pits on display, and i bought the aw legends set. I have a 14 year opld son and 12 yer old, and neither shows any interest in my slots or even going with me to the real life 'strip. They both have many intrests but slot cars bores them they tell me  i even bought them their own cars a funny car and dragster but they could care less. So what does this tell me about the young generation? Also i work with alot of guys and some are car guys and i hpoed some might be intrested in maybe gettin together over some beers and doing some slot drag racin but they show no intrest either. So what is this tellin me i think that slot cars are doomed and the peeps who are hear on this site are probly the only enthusists there are left


_i hpoed some might be intrested in maybe gettin together over some beers and doing some slot drag racin but they show no intrest either. So what is this tellin me_

that tells me they even haven't tried a slot car. 
there are even slot car road racers who turn their nose up at drag racing. until they try it.
I had my 1/8 strip at a slot car show yesterday and dad's mom's uncle's grandad's sister's were all enjoying racing on the Wizzard track with Slot Dragon timing.
even had an AW track set up and they were enjoying that too.
had a figure eight road course with Slot Dragon lap counter and it got hardly any attention.
folks like drag racing once they have tried it. 
I sold two AW tracks, raffled one and gave one as a door prize.
have been invited to set up at Morgantown on Dec 8 2013 too
keep looking around. 
when there is a car show of any type near you, contact the organizers about setting up YOUR drag strip.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1/4Warrior (Nov 2, 2013)

sounds cool mr. pink  ya know whats strange, is some of the guys i asked at work are into rc racing and they spend tons of $$$ on that


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I wish there were more slot enthusiast around here as I`d love to race and hang out but there doesn't seem to be nay guys in the area.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I hear ya cuda!


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it just takes the right kinda person to get into slots. I just turned on my two nephews 8 and 11 to slot cars. These two have there noses stuck into every new fangled video game that comes out all day and night. They thought slots were the coolest thing they ever saw, (they also thought it was something that was just invented,LOL). Needless to say I know what I'm buying two little boys for Christmas. P.S. my two little girls love to race, all hope is not lost.


----------

